# Compared....which one do you seems better?



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Current boarding facility:
http://www.quartermoonranch.net/

and another possible move:
http://www.parahevea.com/
The second choice is a little further away, but has 200 acres (from what I hear), 2 arenas (which you have to pay to use), and a waiting list until this summer supposedly. thanks!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Personally I like the looks of the second place better - it looks more put-together, clean and professional.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i like the 2nd one too. Seems clean and airy


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks guys!! My boyfriend and i are going to check it out on monday! im kind of excited


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

yay! that's awesome. Let us know how it goes


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

ok!! most definately


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

ok guys, im going today to look at the other place. i talked to the guy and he wasnt going to be there on monday, so im going alone today. he sounds really nice and like he knows what he's doing. i just hope it will be worth it. let you know how it goes when i get back!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

oh wow! That's cool that you're going today. I hope the new place works out.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

The first barn didnt have pictures so it was hard to tell but when by looking at the second barn I have nothing to really complain about. Not a big fan of the stalls but everything else looks fine.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

alright guys....i like the new option. The horses are out from like 9am-330 pm and then they get hay and they are in for the night. there are clean runs and spacious stalls. the owner seems nice, a little quiet and stand offish, but sincere. it is however, 20-30 mins away, and by paying the arena fee, it equals to $320 for board. and thats for daytime only use, night use is a different charge. the big arena is usually stocked full for the high school equistrian (sp? oops) teams and team penning. but there is a scheduled time for normal usage. i really like how its more open and the horses can socialize pretty welll. 

the place im at now is 5 mins away from my house. its $335 board, has round pen, free arena usage, and descent stalls (however, the runs are about 1 ft of mud that is puddling with green stuff). There is little turn out outside, and its about 6 acres to about 30 horses. plus the owner is unfriendly, but i can deal with it. he's just rough with the horses sometimes.

ugh im so confused...i dont know what to do  ill have to think about it some more


----------

